# Benzing Express instructions



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

I just picked up a Benzing Express clock.However it did not come with instructions just wondering if anybody might have any. This is a Benzing Express not the G-2.I have already checked with Segels. Jeff


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

i would suggest calling ed minville from siegel at 337 276 4114. even if you have the manuals for the EXPRESS model it doesn't explain fully the extraction and deletion of race data to winspeed and most likely your club may not be able to help you if they're not used to this EXPRESS model before. ed was able to help me step by step on how to extract it to the PC with winspeed. this was a long time ago and i'm not using my EXPRESS model anymore for somebody at our club gave me an ATIS model.


kalapati
San Diego




luckyloft said:


> I just picked up a Benzing Express clock.However it did not come with instructions just wondering if anybody might have any. This is a Benzing Express not the G-2.I have already checked with Segels. Jeff


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

luckyloft said:


> I just picked up a Benzing Express clock.However it did not come with instructions just wondering if anybody might have any. This is a Benzing Express not the G-2.I have already checked with Segels. Jeff


I have this clock, but have not even opened the instruction book yet. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.homingpigeons.co.uk/pdf/G2Manual.pdf I posted the express g2 sorry, I will contunine looking for you.


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Here it is. just open the file... http://www.benzing.cc/benzing_en/Support/Manuals/BENZING-Station









luckyloft said:


> I just picked up a Benzing Express clock.However it did not come with instructions just wondering if anybody might have any. This is a Benzing Express not the G-2.I have already checked with Segels. Jeff


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, I have been to the Benzing site and have e-mailed them.There is nothing about the express clock on there site as far as instruction go.They e-mailed me back and told me to go to the supplier.So I e-mailed Seigals, they said they no longer sell the express and could not help.I have sent a e-mail to some people in my combine that I know use the express hoping maybe they still have the manual. Thanks, jeff


----------



## Young Bird (May 2, 2007)

I have A PDF copy of the Manual that Benzing sent me I can email it to you if you want it.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks Youngbird, [email protected] Jeff


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO RESPONDED! I have the instructions now. Jeff


----------



## gopherhill (Mar 16, 2010)

Young Bird said:


> I have A PDF copy of the Manual that Benzing sent me I can email it to you if you want it.


could you send me copy of manual thanks jeff


----------



## gopherhill (Mar 16, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## Hilltoploft (Feb 24, 2008)

*Benzine Express Instructions Manual*

I was just looking around to see if anyone had a copy of the Express instruction?? I came across these replies, I see many of them are older posts.
If anyone has information It would be wonderful. my email is [email protected]


----------



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

I sent you an email with the attachment


----------



## Blindsow (Aug 30, 2013)

*club instructions for Benzing express*

Can some one please send me a copy of this manual? TIA Don


----------



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's a link you can download

http://www.benzingaustralia.com.au/pdf/BENZING Express fancier english.pdf


----------

